
The FBI arrests alleged DDoS members of PoodleCorp - x0rx0r
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/feds-charge-two-in-lizard-squad-investigation/
======
ryanlol
Worth pointing out that everyone with any significant involvement is still
free. The arrested people are essentially support staff and social media reps.

~~~
x0rx0r
Interesting comment. Thank you for your input.

